# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Mio-Zolol 50

## Aristimuqoh

Brand name Mio-Zolol 50
Substance: Stanozolol 
Strength 50mg/ml 
vial 50ml
Manufacturer Veterinaria San Pedro (same manufacturer Co. of Peso Pesado 200mg/ml EQ) from Venezuela.
I'll be on this stuff in a few weeks and I'll post the results....

----------


## Seajackal

Man that seem like ready-to-drink protein shakes!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Smart-tony

Ya it's in a food juice glass.lol

----------


## Rocky IV

i would deffinatly like to here more of this?? anyone used it?? is it better than nabolic strong?? thnaks

----------

